# IBM xSeries 232 - Raid einrichten?



## finnex (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mehrere IBM xSeries Server geschenkt bekommen (4 Stück insgesamt) und wollte diese nun einmal testen.
Jedoch findet Linux Ubuntu 9.04 nur bei einem Server eine Festplatte. 
Bei den anderen Servern scheint das Raid nicht richtig eingerichtet zu sein.
Nun meine Frage:
Wie kann ich ein Raid bei einem IBM xSeries 232 Server einrichten?
Ich habe schon überall in den Einstellungen nach geschaut, wurde jedoch nicht richtig schlau was ich nun Einstellen muss.

Ps. den Server den ich gerade einrichten will hat zurzeit zwei gleiche SCSI Festplatten eingebaut

MfG Finnex


----------

